# Garage....



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Garage setup....still trying to figure out where to put those Infinity's. Its for PPV parties, BBQ's, etc.








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

:wow:

How about my house (LOL). They're a blast-from-the-past!


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

Can you put the TV on the wall and get a smaller equipment stand? The sub could also be moved, maybe towards the corner?


----------



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

Love seeing setups in garages. I currently only have a car port. Next house will have a 3 car garage and a blank start basement ha.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

BlueRockinLou said:


> :wow:
> 
> How about my house (LOL). They're a blast-from-the-past!


YEESSS. I just got these Infinity's for $80 on craigslist. I have to say they rrroooccckkkkk!!!!

:neener:


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

natescriven said:


> Can you put the TV on the wall and get a smaller equipment stand? The sub could also be moved, maybe towards the corner?


I just got the Infinity's a week ago. So I am still trying to figure out what to do. It has crossed my mind to put the TV on the wall and move the sub around. Actually if you look to the left of the stand I have a 50 in samsung on a smaller stand. It's wide though. I think a more narrow looking stand is in order here......so i can place the bad boys next to it on each side? Ideas.....thx.:whistling:


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

ps3forlife said:


> Love seeing setups in garages. I currently only have a car port. Next house will have a 3 car garage and a blank start basement ha.


Good luck with your future garage.......Did I mention I love these Infinity's??? :T


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Awesome........lol.








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## basementguyss (May 12, 2015)

cool:T




Basement Finishing Pittsburgh
Basement Finishing Pittsburgh


----------

